# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Makeblock Ultimate Kit, Makeblock, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Makeblock

Home page - makeblock.com/project/ultimate-robot-kit

----------


## Airicist

Makeblock Ultimate Kit is available! 

 Published on Nov 3, 2014




> Great DIY Robot kit for learning robotics, electronics and Arduino programming, you can build more than 10 different type robots.

----------


## Airicist

Ultimate 2.0 : Unlimited Imagination

Published on Aug 11, 2016




> Featuring over 160 pieces, compatible with both Arduino and Raspberry Pi, the new Ultimate 2.0 allows you to create your own unique robot. Whether you are a mechanical or electronics engineer, teacher or student, it lets you learn mechanical structures, electronic modules and programming skills with ease.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Let's Play - Ultimate 2.0 - 10 in 1 Robot Kit - by MakeBlock - STEM robotics

Published on Jun 17, 2017




> Today we unbox/play with Makeblock's Ultimate 2.0 and see whats in this $319.99 robot kit. This includes 160+ metal parts and 80+ types of electronic modules including our all new powerful MegaPi main controller, 3 encoder motors, 1 robotic arm, 4 DC motors, 3 sensors and 1 Bluetooth module. It also comes with a shutter and phone stand for easy photo taking.

----------

